# IUI at CRGH, anyone with experience?



## Horn (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, 

We are a lesbian couple about to start DIUI treatment natural cycle at CRGH. We were told to come for a scan on day 10 to see if it was time to trigger. If not, we will be asked to come back the next day for a new scan. Since we live abroad we would have to stay in london from day 10 untill insemination. With above avarage long cycle we are worried we will have to spend a week there for each cycle just waiting. We suggested to get scans and hcg locally and only go for the insemination. We also asked to use opk and travel once it turns positiv. But they seemed quite rigid about their process. Anyone used opk for IUI there? What should we do?


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I do not really know the CRGH, but I am also being treated in a clinic in London. This clinic usually works with OPK's, asking you to come in the day after you test positive for the LH surge. This can be quite difficult at such short notice of course when having to come form abroad. I got scans + blood tests in a local hospital, was told when it was time to trigger by local hospital and checked with London clinic that this was okay (they need to be able to do the IUI on the correct day). As the IUI is 24-36 h after the trigger, it allows you a bit more time to sort out travel arrangements. I did not think most clinics were too upset to do it this way...


----------

